
Show HN: Focusd – A Calm RSS Reader - turn your feeds into a daily digest - BrunoBernardino
https://focusd.co
======
BrunoBernardino
For over a year I've been reading articles from RSS feeds once a day, and now
I'm making it possible and easy for anyone to do that as well.

Here's a bit more info about why I built it:
[https://thoughts.brunobernardino.com/there-is-a-better-
way-t...](https://thoughts.brunobernardino.com/there-is-a-better-way-to-read-
rss/)

Email me after signup and I'll give you $1.99 off per month for the first 3
months (usually $2.99 / month).

------
wingerlang
> But this isn't really a reader app, it's just my email and browser! >
> Exactly! Aren't those powerful?

I love this. I am building two email-only services right now, one
released/beta, and one that I just started on the other day. I have a similar
section regarding the email: [http://snpy.in/ADIhJ4](http://snpy.in/ADIhJ4).

Mind telling me a bit more about your stack? And the payment?

I went the weekend project path, as basic as it gets. All scripts are in PHP
(because of ease of setup), the email sending is done through some mail
methods in PHP via through SMTP from my webhost. My database is actually a
simple JSON file. Email verification is done by generating a unique url/code
which they click in their email.

